# Do I need Grit/Wa powder? Where do I buy from?



## khashy (Jul 11, 2017)

So I have a set of knives that need re-finishing.

I have the full progression of 60-3000 in wet/dry sand paper and was wondering if I should instead go about this using grit/wa powder.

Is there a difference between using sand paper compared to grit/wa powder in terms of the finish quality and/or speed?

Following from that, where do I buy the full progression of grit/wa powder from? I can do either Europe or the US.

Thanks.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jul 11, 2017)

You can buy wa powder from JNS. The coarse version finishes the knife to a standart close to the average finish of kasumi finished knives IMO. It takes a little skill but it is easily learned (use it with corck) It takes a fraction of the time compared to sandpaper. But, I have made a lot nicer finishes with sandpaper. With wa - used after going through the stone progression - it took about 30 minutes. With sandpaper a polished for about 5 hours but had a very smooth finish. Disclamer: sandpaper was on stainless and wa was on carbon with iron cladding. 
- Kim


----------



## khashy (Jul 11, 2017)

KimBronnum said:


> You can buy wa powder from JNS. The coarse version finishes the knife to a standart close to the average finish of kasumi finished knives IMO. It takes a little skill but it is easily learned (use it with corck) It takes a fraction of the time compared to sandpaper. But, I have made a lot nicer finishes with sandpaper. With wa - used after going through the stone progression - it took about 30 minutes. With sandpaper a polished for about 5 hours but had a very smooth finish. Disclamer: sandpaper was on stainless and wa was on carbon with iron cladding.
> - Kim



Out of stock on JNS. Anywhere else in Europe or US?


----------



## riba (Jul 11, 2017)

I quite like the info on this thread: http://www.bladeforums.com/threads/...ave-anymore-activity-or-whispy-stuff.1144666/


----------



## khashy (Jul 11, 2017)

riba said:


> I quite like the info on this thread: http://www.bladeforums.com/threads/...ave-anymore-activity-or-whispy-stuff.1144666/



Cool thread, I read through the whole thing.

So the finish you get from powder is different from sand paper. Now I need to find me some powder.


----------



## riba (Jul 11, 2017)

I got some on eBay  (will try it after I moved)


----------



## KimBronnum (Jul 11, 2017)

Maybe write Maksim and ask him when it will be in stock again. I could not imagine that he would discontinue this in his shop. 
- Kim


----------



## khashy (Jul 11, 2017)

Got some from ebay. Hopefully it will get to me before I head back home


----------



## RDalman (Jul 11, 2017)

Seeing you're in eu this is where I got mine: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BWMZZAK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## RDalman (Jul 11, 2017)

Doesn't produce as nice "sharp" finish as sandpaper, but can be a good quick way to touch up a blade finish.

I recently did a shig that was heavily orange patinated. Thinned a bit on stones, then went with 320 on a piece of balsa on a stick, followed by 1200 on balsa, wet with water. rubbing that blade clean and shiny took only a couple of minutes with that approach, sandpaper takes a little more fiddling. So I think it has a use and is fast on soft clad.


----------



## khashy (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks Robin. 

There was a set of 9 grit powder in nice bottles that was on sale on amazon and with several sellers on ebay. As soon as I came to buy it, they all got sold out!!!

I managed to place an order with a guy on ebay and woke up today to an email saying they canceled the order as it was already sold out....


----------



## krx927 (Jul 12, 2017)

I am perfectly happy with the results from sand paper...


----------



## Choppin (Jul 12, 2017)

@khashy - I recently bought this set of silicon carbide grit powder:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-lapping-kit-of-5-grits-476020

It's a UK seller and seems to be in stock


----------



## khashy (Jul 13, 2017)

Choppin said:


> @khashy - I recently bought this set of silicon carbide grit powder:
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-lapping-kit-of-5-grits-476020
> 
> It's a UK seller and seems to be in stock



Thanks, I have ordered from them before, will give this a go


----------



## Ruso (Jul 13, 2017)

Sand paper works fairly good for me. It takes abt 20min ( I never actually timed it, just a feeling) to refinish 210mm gyuto after thining. I usually start with 220 or 180 grit and stop at 800 for kasumi like finish.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Shinichi Watanabe apparently sells Tsuki-ko (sharpening stone powder) and what he calls emery powder (?SiC) in 60 and 120 grit.

See the bottom of this page: http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/wetstone/index.htm


----------



## Ruso (Jul 16, 2017)

I refinished my Takamura R2 today, it was slightly thinned a while back. Used 220 --> 400 --> 800 grit wet o dry sandpaper. Thinning and refinishing were both a quick jobs so don't judge 2 much. 
Based on pics timestamp, it took 11min to refinish.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 21, 2017)

WA powder..

this post inspired me to revisit the usage but on a small Jeweller's grinder with variable speed (USD40) which i have been using for polishing wood and metal....sufficient torgue.

a) made a paste with WA 1000 camelia oil and tested it for polishing on blade on a)buffing wheels and edge on b) leather strop wch was loaded with jewellers rouge on it i sprinkled the WA powder.. Pleased with the both results

Beginning to like the buffing wheel / grinder as it is not that fast and less danger of losing fingers.

Sufficiently inspired to purchase a whole set of silicon carbide power (120 to 2000 grit set) via Amazon to try and do polishing on blade like what they do in Japan by the Master craftsman sharpeners on 12 inch buffer wheels with a large quiet motor, and not too sure whether it comes with variable speed . I believe that they make the WA or silicon carbide adhere to the cloth buffing wheels with a special cement.

My cloth like buffing wheel is too flimsy, not not rigid enough and short of looking for a new type of wheels, I will try to stiffen it with staplers or sew it together near the edge and see how it goes...

In the long term, will eventually try to get a perfect mirror polish with the above.. no scratches; as done by the Master Craftsman... polishers for which I am not able to visit as they deem it a trade secret. This calls for a fresh set of buffing wheels!

rgds z


----------



## RDalman (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey Z. Maybe melt some wax and mix with? But that maybe just makes for a compound you could buy ready made...


----------



## zitangy (Jul 22, 2017)

Tks for the great idea... can work as when heated up it will melt and when cool..... hold the powder... if u know of any ommercial ones... let me know..... with the bundled combo grits 120.. 220,600, 1000 and 2000 grit.... too many to buy... i reckon tht wld be more cost effective to make them to test... did a test with hard flannel buffer wheel.... more bite. Got to wait for the 120 grit to test removal of " Factory" grind hopefully it works...then i will try other carrier as a medium to gel the powder to wheel.

I do believe tht they use tosa cement in japan as i saw it in one of their workshops.


----------

